

Prometheus: Monitoring at SoundCloud - jrv
https://developers.soundcloud.com/blog/prometheus-monitoring-at-soundcloud

======
ithkuil
Prometheus is really nice. It focuses on the right things needed to monitor
distributed systems (complex expressions and alerting) where others (e.g.
opentsdb and influxdb) fall short, at the expense of deferring the issue of
massive scalability which, let's face it, it's not a real requirement for most
scenarios.

------
ook
This looks really interesting - thanks for sharing!

------
danm72
Thats pretty cool, can it be used with HA proxy?

~~~
bbrazil
Yes, I've written up a blog post on how we do it:
[http://www.boxever.com/haproxy-monitoring-with-
prometheus](http://www.boxever.com/haproxy-monitoring-with-prometheus)

It's been very useful.

